# الاخوه الاعضاء في المنتدى - طلب معلومات عن بعض المتحسسات



## Miss (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الله يبارك بيكم اعرف ثكلت عليكم بطلباتي عفيه اريد احد يفيدني بالحصوزل على معلومات حول المواضيع التاليه
the stain gauge
temperature tranceducer
displacement tranceducer
و الكثير من انواع المحولات الاخرى


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*سنعود*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
يمكن استخدام الstrain gauge لقياس الاوزان او القوى الصغيره جدا وكذلك يمكن استخدامه لقياس المسافات القصيره جدا(deflection) 
اما temp sensor او ال transduser واشهرها ال thermocouple فهذه بعض الملفات المفيده في هذا الموضوع واي نوع اخر تريده انا حاضر بس انواعهم كتيره وما بقدر احطهم كلهم\


اسامه الفلسطيني :78:


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي أسامة


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (18 سبتمبر 2007)

علي عباس من العراق

تحية طيبة 

يا اخ اسامة بعيدا عن الابلود هنالك كتاب منهجي معروف في اغلب الجامعات وخصوصا فرع السيطرة مثلا كتاب منهج لدرس المتحسسات والقياس يدعى 
هذا الكتاب يفيدك وتووووب واكثر من طبعة ramsy


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​يا اخ علي جاسم والله عندي كتب كثيره اكثر مما تتصور وقرأت باعانه الله اغلبها وعندي مشاريع كثيره عنها ولكن شعوبنا لا تقرا فهذه الكتب موجوده وين ما كان حتى في هذا الموقع ولكن الناس تريد القليل ولا تريد الكثير 

وشكرا:78:


----------



## Miss (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوتي الاعزاء بارك الله بيكم


----------

